# vintage fortis photos



## agriniofc (Jun 29, 2009)

lets start with posting all vintage fortis models


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my Fortis Sky Watch Ive sent off for movement replacement and crystal


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

An original Stratoliner with Lemania 5100:










Very similar (inside and out) to the 'grail' Speedmaster, but without the crazy price ;-)​


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey nice pics here's my Sky Watch back from having a new movement and crystal and clean up. Any more Sky Watches out there?


----------



## furir (Oct 10, 2010)

Here is mine, don't know the name. The serialnumber is: 524.16.120.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

My father's well-worn 18K-gold bumper automatic from the 1940s (he wore it every day until his death in 2004):


----------



## jaypee (Apr 16, 2009)

Found this vintage Fortis for sale from one of our local site. Wondering what year this Fortis model? :think:


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Gopher said:


> My father's well-worn 18K-gold bumper automatic from the 1940s (he wore it every day until his death in 2004):
> 
> View attachment 406131


Hi Gopher,
this isn't a Fortis from the 40's. 
It's a 60's Jenny case.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

My Dad gave me this a while back. Can't find anything on it. The crown is missing.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Very cool pics guys! Keep them coming! Love looking at vintage pieces!
-Anna


----------



## kevmar (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a vintage Fortis Skylark picture to post, but I can't download it from my computer. Anyone can help? It says "upload failed" everytime. I tried on different computers, the same message always.
Thanks
Kevmar


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

kevmar said:


> I have a vintage Fortis Skylark picture to post, but I can't download it from my computer. Anyone can help? It says "upload failed" everytime. I tried on different computers, the same message always.
> Thanks
> Kevmar


Download your pics through imageshack.com. It makes it much easier to post them through here. Probably a bunch of other ways but I find that works best 
-Anna


----------



## kevmar (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Anna,
Here it is...FORTIS "Skylark"...


----------



## kevmar (Sep 29, 2009)

Another one...


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

dentaku said:


> An original Stratoliner with Lemania 5100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this a GMT?? very nice...let me know if it needs new home


----------



## karl gruber (May 16, 2010)




----------



## proteus43 (Dec 4, 2011)

hi there

if you still have the fortis i would be interested in it if you have the box and instructions if you have pm me 

thanks

john


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally got mine restored. Unfortunately, it needed a re-dial. The paint just disintegrated. I'm not happy with the work on the dial and will get it redone in the future, but all in all, I'm glad to have it on my wrist and my watch guy did a super job on the movement and clean up of the case.


----------

